# videos and ped of the pup i want



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

YouTube - Felloffher3's Channel


mothers name is marge 

my puppy is the black one that is noisy towards his litter mates the one that hogs the tug all to himself lol 


what u guys think? ​


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

here is the pedagree

Tososhin's Rampage - German shepherd dog


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Only think I'd say is you'll probably get a very intelligent extremely high drive puppy. So hope you've found a great place to go to official training for the next few years WITH the puppy, and plans for hours/miles of exercise each week with it!

May be quite the handful for a first time GSD puppy owner BUT if you have great help and guidance weekly from a good trainer. And, this is the part we are all worried about SOCIALIZATION OF THE PUPPY WITH PEOPLE, PLACES, OTHER PUPS.... will be key so the dog can continue to be a part of your life and not have to be quarantined at home cause you aren't 100% sure he won't accidentally nail someone he decides is too close......


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Maggie, honestly, if you've never had a gsd before, this might be to much dog for a first time owner or it could be the best dog you've ever had.

I have a slovak/ddr/czech female who is almost 3, love her to death, but I don't think she would have been a good candidate for a first time owner who may be unprepared for the 1. amount of energy and 2. the time required to keep her from getting bored.

I also have the luxury of being able to spend ALOT of time with my dogs, and am not a first time owner

A good way to tell if a dog is right for you, is to be honest with exactly what you want to LIVE with, because in the end the dog will be living within your household more than the training and or activities you want to do.


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

ive had an american line shepherd before i guess some people dont consider them real shepherds


i have also had a doberman before 

i visted a few working kennels ive seen some dogs that would be too much and some dogs that would be great 


the breeder said the dog would be great for a novice which is why i was so interested the only issue is they live really really far away


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

is six months an okay age to start crazy socialization to make sure the pup will grow up to be good around them?


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

also wanted to mention both parents are good calm house dogs


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Has the breeder not socialized the puppy? I'd worry about taking a six month old with the genetics for being sharp/reactive that has not already been crazy socialized from an early age.


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

he has done what he can but he lives way out in the boonies outside of a tiny town i think 


someone please correct me if i am wrong but that pedagree is not all working lines it has some showline on the dams side if i am reading it correct?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

saucy said:


> he has done what he can but he lives way out in the boonies outside of a tiny town i think


So do I. That's no excuse.


----------



## AdamR (Feb 2, 2011)

Castlemaid,

My pups have been and are socialized with just about everything imaginable. I have never said to OP I live in the boonies so I do the best I can. Horse Crap. I take great pride in my dogs and want them to have the best start possible. I use socialization to different things as a test and away to evaluate each pup. 

The OP has an interesting way of remembering things. I could bore all of you with the million questions he's asked and all of my responces.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam, I'm sorry, the more the OP is posting, the more credibility he looses - looks like he is guessing and insinuating a lot of things that were never said, and twisting around the answers he got into something different. 

How did you find out that he was on here asking questions about your dogs? You are the second breeder now that he has had contact with show up shortly after he started posting here and commenting and askng questions, and each time, OP's credibility takes a serious hit.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

saucy said:


> someone please correct me if i am wrong but that pedagree is not all working lines it has some showline on the dams side if i am reading it correct?


Yes but it's ways back there. And not in an amount that I would consider significant. My 8 year old male has a Showline in his third generation, and there is absolutely no indication in him that he is anything but workingline- which is what comprises every other dog in his pedigree.


----------



## AdamR (Feb 2, 2011)

Castlemaid,

A member of this forum and another that I belong to gave me the heads up. It's unfortunate that I have to come here and defend myself, but if I didn't people would take what he's said as the truth.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

JKlatsky said:


> Yes but it's ways back there. And not in an amount that I would consider significant. My 8 year old male has a Showline in his third generation, and there is absolutely no indication in him that he is anything but workingline- which is what comprises every other dog in his pedigree.


Just curious... what would motivate a breeder to mix a show & working line?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

It's really not that uncommon to see some show lines crossed into working lines, and it can produce some really good performing dogs in future generations who also have very nice conformation. The most recent example of this is the 2008 USA National SchH3 Champion, Chuck vom Dorneburger Bach *-- *V Chuck vom Dorneburger Bach - German shepherd dog -- who has one g-grandparent from conformation/show lines.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

BlackthornGSD said:


> It's really not that uncommon to see some show lines crossed into working lines, and it can produce some really good performing dogs in future generations who also have very nice conformation. The most recent example of this is the 2008 USA National SchH3 Champion, Chuck vom Dorneburger Bach *-- *V Chuck vom Dorneburger Bach - German shepherd dog -- who has one g-grandparent from conformation/show lines.


So the intent is to prevent the line from getting too far away from the accepted conformation? Or in the reverse, to bring some strong nerve or workability into a show line to not deviate too far from working ability?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Back when we got Ike I posted his pedigree on the forum. I was not familiar with the showline aspect at all... I got some very good responses in that thread.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/127584-learning-more-about-ike.html


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

JKlatsky said:


> Back when we got Ike I posted his pedigree on the forum. I was not familiar with the showline aspect at all... I got some very good responses in that thread.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/127584-learning-more-about-ike.html


Yeah.. the pedigree analysis is def something I don't understand and need to brush up on... but thats sort of a hard skill to learn it seems unless you just have alot of experience as a breeder or atleast a mentor.


----------

